# What happens to your stomach muscles when pregnant?



## Broody85

Like do the streatch over your bump? Do they seperate and stay on the side of your bump? Can you tense your stomach whilst pregnant? 

That's my random thought of the day :haha:


----------



## MrsSmartie

They do separate and have a gap in the middle for your uterus to grow. So it is obviously important to not do any abdo crunches when pregnant! After the baby is born, some people's muscles do not go back easily and they get a 'separated rectus sheath' which just needs some exercises and physio to sort out. It gives people a sort of ointy tummy when they sit up and stuff like that. Hope that helps!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

The short answer is "nothing good.". 
I'm trying to strengthen my abs as much as possible before ttc!!!


----------



## Sideways 8

They separate a bit to allow room for the uterus. But, mine went back easily after birth, about 3 months afterward. I did some exercises to help bring them back together. Can't do crunches or other normal ab exercises though, because it could permanently damage them from what I've heard.
In my pregnancy, doc told me that ab exercises were ok through 1st trimester and part of 2nd. But, I was too lazy to do them anyway. :haha:


----------



## Pearls18

I would love to say I know.....but I'm not convinced I had them before and certainly do not think I have them now :haha: really do keep meaning to tone them though before #2. I have heard that super muscly women (proper-proper muscley not just toned) can have difficulty in pregnancy because the muscles can 'break' this is probably urban legend making me feel better for my lack of muscle.......


----------



## lozzy21

You can still tense your tummy muscles when pregnant


----------



## Vonnie18

I definitely don't have any now after 2 lol x


----------



## thestarsfall

I would assume they relax and stretch along with the uterus, since the uterus is a muscle as well. In certain cases though you can have a "diastasis recti" which is when the most outer layer of muscle splits in the middle and this can cause what looks like a valley in the abs later on after baby is born. Interesting to note that it's not just pregnancy that causes this. However, I would think in most cases the muscle would just relax and maybe stretch a lot more than it should, but with exercises after birth it can be brought back to normal.


----------



## Broody85

Thanks for the replies ladies :D

So do u think it's better to try and tone up a bit before pregnancy or just leave it as it is? I guess toning up would help keep your bump neater?


----------



## Sideways 8

any time you can strengthen your core is a good idea. You'll need that strength in 3rd tri when you're trying to do... well.. anything!! hehe


----------



## OmiOmen

GenYsuperlady said:


> The short answer is "nothing good.".

This about sums it up. :haha:

I was told all the way through pregnancy by every health professional I saw (and with a high risk pregnancy that was an awful lot) that I had extremely strong stomach muscles and a really neat bump. I thought great, maybe it they will not be too bad when he is born. OH BOY was I wrong! I did not know before I got pregnant that I had good stomach muscles but I sure did when they were gone and they really were gone. I went to the gym 3-5 days a week killing myself to try and get them back (but as a mature student with a child I only got to do it for a few months over summer) and they are much better now but still not what they were and as a result I am a UK size 8 and my belly still looks flabby. :blush:


----------



## Pearls18

Broody85 said:


> Thanks for the replies ladies :D
> 
> So do u think it's better to try and tone up a bit before pregnancy or just leave it as it is? I guess toning up would help keep your bump neater?

I think the bump would be neat anyways as it stretches? I'm naughty for never doing exercise (that will change...one day...) and I had a perfectly neat bump (I'm small anyway though), as someone has said the uterus is a muscle so maybe that's why? Def no harm toning up though!!!


----------

